# Best battery size for Contempo dual fuel 2grp?



## fan.annies (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, I've seen a 110 AH battery with 1000w is recommended for use with a dual fuel contempo machine and pump...

Anyone else have any experience with this - is this sufficient? I've done some sums and don't see how this size battery can last very long at all?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fan.annies said:


> Hi everyone, I've seen a 110 AH battery with 1000w is recommended for use with a dual fuel contempo machine and pump...
> 
> Anyone else have any experience with this - is this sufficient? I've done some sums and don't see how this size battery can last very long at all?


Perhaps if you share your calculations and provide just a tiny bit more information, we will be able to help.....................all we know at the moment is you have a 110AH battery of unknown make, on an unknown make/efficiency of converter, on some machine where we have no idea of the usage scenarios (how many coffees per day, hot water usage etc..), or power draw. Presumably you're not using pre-ground, so there is a grinder in there somewhere and unless your milk is in a super good coolbox, you have a mini fridge, possibly electric, or is it gas? Will you only be operating in daylight, or in the winter will you need lights?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nothing like a good Elecsol


----------



## fan.annies (Jul 21, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps if you share your calculations and provide just a tiny bit more information, we will be able to help.....................all we know at the moment is you have a 110AH battery of unknown make, on an unknown make/efficiency of converter, on some machine where we have no idea of the usage scenarios (how many coffees per day, hot water usage etc..), or power draw. Presumably you're not using pre-ground, so there is a grinder in there somewhere and unless your milk is in a super good coolbox, you have a mini fridge, possibly electric, or is it gas? Will you only be operating in daylight, or in the winter will you need lights?


I've yet to buy both the battery and inverter, want to make sure i get the right thing before i spend out on it..

My starting point of research was based on what companies sell for use with this setup. Catering superstore for example, sell a Lucas 110AH battery for use with a 1000w inverter. They suggest this to power the coffee machine (fracino dual fuel contempo (CON2ELPG) at 375w) and flojet water pump (around 275w i believe).

I do indeed have a grinder (Fracino model T, around the 300w) aswell. If i can run this from the same battery & inverter then i'll be laughing, but i'm fully aware this might be too much.

I've no idea how many coffees i'll be making per day as i've yet to start. If anyone else can enlighten me on how many cups you're able to produce though, that would be most helpful









Everything else (lights, hot water etc) is irrelevant as i have gas, super duper coolboxes etc

I'm just trying to find out if i can grind my beans & make coffee from its own little battery setup, and if i can go out to an event for the day and work off of a single battery, or if i'd need more.

If i can do this, it will mean i can avoid the need for electric hook up/carting a genny around, basically

Thankyou for your time


----------



## caffeinegeek (Aug 29, 2018)

Many things to consider! The grinder motor like the Fracino pump is capacitor start and will take a large short period current peak over 300 watts to start the motors If you are numerically challenged you can work out the peak current from an 8uF capacitor for a few seconds? Most solid state inverters have PEAK current overload limiting. If your inverter can handle the peak starting load of the motors you can calculate the total running time from a battery. Take 100Ah as a start: A solid state inverter is about 90% efficient, higher if you use a 24 volt battery system, although the inverter should be throttled back when there is minimal load. 100Ah at 24V would give you 3.6 hours continuous running BUT the grinder and pump will only be running intermittently. I don't know what sums you've done but the Fracino pump should only come on to maintain water pressure and then go off until you dispense a shot. Allow say 30 seconds per shot and you should get around 400 shots to flat battery? Car batteries have 2 ratings and it's the continuous capacity rating not the cranking current figure you need to use. If you use a 12V system, halve these estimates and some more to allow for higher conversion losses and cable voltage drops.

My single group Contempo is supposed to do 200 shots per day. That doesn't tell a lot because it really only gives you an idea how strongly built it is. What matters is how well the water temperature and steam pressure can be maintained if you serve several shots one after the other so you must run on gas. These machines have quite large capacity boilers to reduce temperature sagging between shots.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I use a 110AH leisure battery and 1000W inverter on my 2 group Contempo and K3 grinder without any problems.  If you are going to an event though take 2 batteries!

Andy


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, what type of inverter do you use? Getting confused with pure sine, modified or just a standard inverter.


----------

